# how to whip?



## Amokles (23. Dezember 2009)

moinsen.

ich würd gerne lernen wie man whipt.
das man vor dem kicker ne leichte kruve fahren muss weis ich schon, aber was kommt danach?
habt ihr tips?


vorher nen glas miracle_whip schlurfen vieleicht?


----------



## B.T.93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube wichtig ist, dass du auch in der Luft einlenkst und dann auch deinen Körper in diese Richtung drehst. Dann das Rad beim Landen halt wieder gerade stellen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.

Gruß Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (31. Dezember 2009)

danke


----------



## Knight83 (4. Januar 2010)

schau mal in die letzte Ausgabe der Freeride da ist beim Kapitel "Fahrtechnik" ziemlich viel über springen unter anderem auch der Whip.Du kannst auch mal auf der Startseite im Suchfeld Whip eingeben meine das es schon einen Thread darüber gibt, sogar detailiert also viel glück noch. Ansonsten hilft "Üben" oder mal in der MX szene stöbern


----------



## my_turn (18. Januar 2010)

nur den lenker nach links oder rechts drücken und den körper in die andere richtung lehnen und wieder zurück
und  schräg auf den sprung zu faren hat nix damit zu tun!


----------



## Knight83 (18. Januar 2010)

Natürlich nicht schräg auf den sprung zu fahren! Aber vor dem Absprung einen kleinen Schlenker machen das dir dann in der Luft das Heck in die entgegengesetzte richtung ausbricht und du mit deinem Körper diesen vorgang unterstützt und vor der landung mit deinem Körper in die andere Richtung drückst um gerade zu landen so beschreiben es die Profis.Ich sage das Theorie zwar ne grundlage ist aber am besten ist rausgehen und mit vollem Herzblut üben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtbdude (1. April 2010)

das mit dem schlekern is  mist.
1)das ist kein 180-360-usw.
2)den trick machen Dhler aufm rennen meinst die würden Sclenkern.
in der luft einlenken und über den arm schauen!


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

Ich kann den Whip zwar auch nicht, aber ich denke hier sieht man es sehr schön [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eMPEM1qRjQ&feature=related"]YouTube- whip[/nomedia]

Ich denke auch das es sinnvoll ist, wenn man vorher den X-Up übt, damit man sicher ind er Luft einlenken kann.


----------



## Jok3r (1. April 2010)

Ich will den Auch unbedingt lernen aber dann mehr so wie Thomas Vanderham "the Godfather of Whiping" und das mit dem Schlenkern kommt aus einem sehr großen Szene Magazin! da war der Whip namlich in der Rubrik Fahrtechnik zu finden ausgeführt von Amir Kabani (Heft 3. von 2010). Da wird gesagt das man den Schlenker vor dem Kicker fährt um das Heck ausbrechen zu lassen,vielleicht mal nachlesen!  Wenn es natürlich einfachere Methoden gibt lass ich mich gerne belehren.oder wie hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4418


----------



## p.biker (2. April 2010)

Fahr an schlag den Lenker in der Luft ein und dann halt wieder zurück.
Dann immer etwas mehr einschlagen dann hasst du einen Whip.


----------



## tecowa (2. April 2010)

So gehts! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Vanderham-and-Fairclough-Whip-Warm-Up,991/sspomer,2

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/how-to-whip-curtis-robinson-summer-gravity-camp-2010.html


----------



## schrott rider (8. Juni 2010)

ich lenke erst in der luft ein und zieh links am lenker


----------



## Jok3r (8. Juni 2010)

und wie bekommst du den Schlenker mit dem Heck hin   oder ergibt das die körperbewegung weil nur mit Lenker nach links oder Rechts kann ich mir nicht voestellen weil das ist ja dann nur ein Cross up !


----------



## LB-Biker (8. Juni 2010)

Jok3r schrieb:


> und wie bekommst du den Schlenker mit dem Heck hin   oder ergibt das die körperbewegung weil nur mit Lenker nach links oder Rechts kann ich mir nicht voestellen weil das ist ja dann nur ein Cross up !




Du drehst den Lenker net, du drückst ihn, d.h. der Lenker ist fast normal gestellt.
Mit der einen Hand drücksten den Lenker, mit der anderen ziehst du ihn.


----------



## Biking Bim-Bam (10. Juni 2010)

Am Anfang ist es gut wenn man auf's Hinterrad schaut und dabei dann die Beine in die gleiche Richtung drückt. Klingt komisch hab's so aber ca 5 Leuten beigebracht


----------



## Jok3r (12. Juni 2010)

Das lustige an der Sache ist ich informiere mich schon was länger über das "wie" beim Whip und jeder sagt was anderes es gibt keinen der mal das gleiche sagt wie jemand anderes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (12. Juni 2010)

Tja, liegt wohl daran, dass Tricks bei jedem anders sind,
ist wie Essen, es gibt nicht DAS Schnitzel, jeder machts anders, ist bei Tricks ( zum Glück) genauso.


----------



## jackJ3lly (18. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr7NV0wplIc&feature=related"]YouTube- Ricky Carmichael - How to Whip / Comment Faire un Whip - Motocross[/nomedia]

so gehts mit m mopped. mit nem MTB geht eigentlich sogar noch leichter, da weniger masse zu bewegen ist. wenn du das kannst, kannste dann das scrubbing üben

Und soooooooooooooo muss nen gescheiter whip aussehen!!! ( jajaja. ich weiss .. das hat nen motor , das gehört hier net hin...jajaja) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaicQNlFIYo&feature=related"]YouTube- Wicked Huge Whip on Dirt Bike[/nomedia]

Kanns mir halt als alter MXer net verkneifen..


----------



## Jok3r (18. Juni 2010)

Ich würde nicht sagen das daß hier nicht hingehört ich denke das MX und Mtb mehr Parallelen haben als man denkt! netter Beitrag


----------



## Doc_Rock (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal in irgendner Zeitschrift, fragt mich nich mehr welche, sonnen Fahrtechnik kram mit dem großen Wade Simmons gelesen. 
Da hatter gesagt: "Motowhips sind ganze einfach, ich springe einfach aktiv ab und schaue dann über meinen Ellenbogen." oder so ähnlich.
Da hab ich ganz lange nix mit anfangen können. Aber letztens ist mir auzfgefallen das ich nach nem halben Jahr whipen üben genau das gleiche mache. xD
Was mir geholfen hat war mich ganz langsam ranzutasten.
Zuerst hab ich beim fahren, bei wirklich jedem Bunnyhop, egal wo, egal wann, nach dem abheben mit dem hinteren Fuß leicht gedrückt. Dabei kommt das Heck ganz eben rum. Und dann hab ich irgendwann angefangen dabei den Oberkörper mitzudrehen und meine Whips wurden immer besser. N guter Whip ist ne Kombination aus mehreren verschiedenen Bewegungen. Am besten fängt man mit einer an und macht nach und nach mehr. 
So lernt man nicht nur whippen, sondern durch die langsame Steigerung fühlt man sich auch sicher und gewöhnt sich an das Gefühl.


----------



## Jok3r (17. Juli 2010)

die frage ist aber auch wieviel Airtime du als anfänger brauchst? einige machen nen whip über nen 1 meter hohen table und andere fliegen 4-5 meter durch die Luft und haben richtig zeit.Das problem ist das ich nie einschätzen kann ob die zeit reicht um den Trick auszuführen hab mir den neuen Film "Follow me angeschaut und da machen die ja jede menge Whips aber es lässt sich schwer raussehen was die wie machen


----------



## Fusionrider (18. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Was mir geholfen hat war mich ganz langsam ranzutasten.
> Zuerst hab ich beim fahren, bei wirklich jedem Bunnyhop, egal wo, egal wann, nach dem abheben mit dem hinteren Fuß leicht gedrückt. Dabei kommt das Heck ganz eben rum. Und dann hab ich irgendwann angefangen dabei den Oberkörper mitzudrehen und meine Whips wurden immer besser



...Soviel zur benötigten airtime! 
Eigentlich kann man am besten bei einem Bunnyhopp das Gefühl dafür bekommen wie man das Rad aufdreht und vor allem auch wieder zurück bekommt.
Wichtig beim zurückdrehen ist, dass man das Rad nach vorne runterdrückt.


----------



## Jok3r (20. Juli 2010)

die Frage die sich mir noch stellt ist wie ich in der Selbstkontrolle sehen kann wie stark der whip war und wie er von der Technik her ausgeführt war ?


----------



## Doc_Rock (20. Juli 2010)

ich filme mich selbst und schaus mir nachher an ... aber du merkst schon wenn ein whip weiter war als der davor ... nur wie weit die genau sind merkst du kaum


----------



## schrott rider (21. Juli 2010)

Whip über nen kleinen Sprung


----------



## Jok3r (21. Juli 2010)

du merkst es spätestens dann wie weit die sind wenn dich dein Heck überholt  nur sagen immer viele das der zwar spektakulär aussieht aber leicht zu machen ist trotzdem denke ich das genug schief gehen kann wobei die ja im neuen Anthill film" Follow me" echt fett aussehen die die jungs da zirkeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurby97 (23. Juli 2010)

also das heck rum zu bekommen ist eiegntlich nicht so schwer und geht mit ein bisschen übung schon, aber ich finde die kunst beim whip ist wie man das heck dan wieder grade bekommt. das ist nämlich auch mein problem und desto mehr ich das übe und das heck nicht wieder grade bekommen, desto mehr geht meine felge kaputt. und wirklich viel geld für eine neue felge die auch etwas aushält, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

also ich flieg ständig quer über die tracks, ob mit oder ohne whip ... und meine Felge is noch tippitoppi ...

also frage ich mich? was hast du für reifen bzw. felgen?


----------



## Jok3r (23. Juli 2010)

Also bei den Jungs wo ich den Whip gesehen habe  die schauen eigentlich immer nur das der Vorderreifen wieder in Fahrtrichtung zeigt da das Heck sich automatisch durch den Bodenkontakt wieder richtet,du kommst also im Drift auf.Gut du solltest natürlich keine 90 grad zur Landung haben aber ein bisschen quer macht glaub ich nichts


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

das is auch so ... schön locker in den beinen bei der landung und die körperspannung halten ... dann kommt das heck von ganz alleine wieder in fahrtrichtung


----------



## Ikonoklast (24. Juli 2010)

Fürn ordentlichen Whip hinteren Fuß auf die Kurbel und nicht aufs Pedal, Bein an den Rahmen, lenker nicht drehen sondern gerade lassen oder wenn überhaupt nach hintendrehen. Alles andere sieht nach Amateur aus.


----------



## hurby97 (24. Juli 2010)

mh... fuß auf die kurbel.... ist das unbedingt nötig um einen styleischen whip zu machen?


----------



## Ikonoklast (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, nur so bekommt man den unübertroffenen Style und wird von der Polizei durchgelassen!


----------



## poritz (25. Juli 2010)

ja des is ja nur eine art des whips es gibt ja noch andern , also gibts acuh verschiedene bewegungsabläufe


----------



## Doc_Rock (25. Juli 2010)

ich finde der whip sieht aus als müsste der whipende ganz ganz dringend aufs klo ... 
findich unstylisch ... n bischen zu emo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## DrMainhattan (26. Juli 2010)

Amokles schrieb:


> moinsen.
> 
> ich würd gerne lernen wie man whipt.
> das man vor dem kicker ne leichte kruve fahren muss weis ich schon, aber was kommt danach?
> ...



http://www.thecoastalcrew.com/2010/06/how-to-do-whip.html
EDIT: Sorry, doppelpost!


----------



## The Gap (26. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen!

Was wir beim coachen gelernt haben: Es ist nicht so einfach, die Tipps zu geben, da viele Leute mit verschiedenen Angaben mehr oder weniger anfangen können... dem einen hilft´s so formuliert, dem anderen anders - am meisten hilft´s allerdings, wenn es einer schön vormacht... 

Whipen ist extrem stylish und insofern kann ich euch den Respekt nehmen, da man auch ziemlich schräg landen kann, ohne das etwas in die Hose geht - also wenn man das Bike nicht mehr zurück bekommt...

1. Hintern auf einer Seite rausdrehen - dabei gibt´s immer eine "Zuckerseite" auf der´s leichter geht als auf der anderen...

2. Auf der Gegenseite den Lenker so nah wie möglich zur Hüfte ziehen - durch den Hebel drückt´s dadurch das Heck des Bikes weiter raus... (...am schon schönen Standbild im Video von Schrott Rider ist da noch etwas Spatz, die Sache noch zu verbessern...)

...zu steile Absprünge (...Dirts...) machen die Sache etwas schwieriger, gut ist ein recht großer Jump, den man schon sicher springt...

Klappt der Whip, würd ich als nächstes Table Tops angehen... schaut euch mal unser Dusted-Teamvideo aus Leogang an: Mani Gruber macht da über den fetten Brückentable in der Mitte des Kurses einen fetten Whip - one handed...

See you, Gö!


----------



## schrott rider (26. Juli 2010)

Whip in Einzelbilder (quali is ned so toll)













http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/701272 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/701272


----------



## The Gap (26. Juli 2010)

Genial, und wennsd beim Bild 4 den Lenker noch weiter nach hinten richtung Hüfte bringst, kommt das Heck über die 90° raus... 

See you, Gö!


----------



## schrott rider (26. Juli 2010)

Der Sprung ist recht klein (1m lang, Höhenunterschied 30cm)
Bei gelegenheit mach ich mal ein paar Videos und Fotos von einem größeren Sprung.
Aufs Hinterrad schaun kurz vor dem Zurückdrehen(s. Bild 4) stabilisiert in der Luft und erleichtert das Zurückdrehen durch die entgegengesetzte Drehung vom Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kepe95 (27. Juli 2010)

Wichtig ist halt das man nicht wie beim 180° seinen Körper dreht sondern nur das Bike, indem man mit den Füßen und Händen arbeitet.
Wenn man es wie beim 180° macht dann ist ees normal das man es nicht schafft das Bike bis zur Landung wieder gerade zu stellen.
Hier auch mal ne Anleitung:  
http://www.let-it-bike.de/how-tos/65-whip.html


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (21. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
auch wenn schon etwas Zeit vergangen ist, hab ich noch eine Frage zum Thema. Unzwar, springt man beim Whip genau so ab, als wolle man ganz normal einen Table oder Double springen? Dazu kommt natürlich die kleine Kurve beim Absprung.

Danke schonmal


----------



## LB-Biker (22. April 2011)

Ich whip nur über Tables um Zeit  zu gewinnen oder wenns unmittelbar nach der Landung in ne leichte Kurve geht (dann aber nur nen kleiner Whip). In beiden fällen springe ich aktiv ab aber drehe das Bike direkt zur Seite weg.

Gruß


----------



## carbenium (15. Januar 2012)

Hejj, 

also ich hoffe mal ich kann ein bisschen helfen: 

kurz bevor ich merke, dass das vorderrad den absprung verlässt, lenke ich nach links, und leite damit die whip-bewegung ein.dann wenn das hinterrad den absprung verlässt drücke ich das heck mit meinen beinen(und der hüfte!! ganz wichtig auch die hüfte zu drehen! ) nach rechts, und schau auch immer über meinen ellenbogen wie vorher schon genannt! 
naja, und dann wieder zurückdrehen, landung fokussieren und landen, weit nach vorne schaun und auf die nächsten sprünge etc. konzentrieren 

so sieht das dann bei mir aus: 






gruß


----------



## dh.master (5. Februar 2012)

ich übe ihn euch gerade... nur ich frage mich gerade, an welchen sprüngen whips leicher sind. oder sind whips bei einem sprung wo man schnell drüber fährt leichter oder bei einem sprung wo man eher langsamer drüber fährt ?


----------



## unfallopfer (14. Oktober 2012)

am einfachsten ist es an sprüngen wo de eher hochfligst aber nicht weit fligst das gibt dir mehr sichehreit und ist einfacher zum lernen


----------



## mastervier (15. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade auch fleißig am üben. Aber beim zurückdrehen soll man ja auf das Hinterrad schauen. Wenn ich den Whip jetzt erst kurz vor der Landung zurückdrehe lande ich ja zwangsweise blind oder sehe ich das falsch?

Philipp


----------



## dash_n1 (19. Oktober 2012)

moin,

also ich bin etwas verwirrt, was die Seite, auf die man am besten whippen soll, angeht.

Also ich fahre mit dem rechten Fuß vorne, also goofy. Gut fühlt es sich für mich an, wenn ich nach links raus whippe.
Ein Kumpel sagte mir, es sei falsch, nach links zu whippen, wenn ich mit rechts vorne fahre. Jetzt habe ich mir verschiedene "how to whip" videos reingezogen und festgestellt, dass dort sowohl links und rechts gewhipt wird, ganz gleich welcher fuß vorne ist.

gibt es sowas wie richtig? Für mich fühlt sich jedenfalls die linke seite richtig an und sofern ihr nun nicht alle sagt trainier dir bloß keinen scheiss an, werde ich so weiterwhippen!!

thx 4 eure meinungen!

Gruß,
dash


----------



## Doc_Rock (19. Oktober 2012)

Jeder hat da so seine Schokoseite.

Ob das jetzt links oder rechts ist ist doch eigendlich egal. Mir fallen whips nach rechts leichter, egal welcher Fuß vorne ist (ich bin wechselträger)


----------

